# When Gurley is reinstated



## prydawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you think Chubb should get the start to reward him for his work these past two weeks. I mean Gurley is the best running back in the country, but I think it would be a boost to Chubb and the OL for the work they put in the past two weeks when most people did not give a snowballs chance against Mizzou and Arky. I like Chubbs personality of handing the ball back to the official and heading back to the huddle. He has that "I have been there before" attitude which is refreshing.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends on if Bobo and Richt think he's game ready. Also it depends on which game he comes back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2014)

I say you put them both back there in the power I!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 24, 2014)

Of course Gurley will start. He is the best back you have. Chubb is good and will see time but this will be Gurley's last year at UGA and he will be featured. The only way he doesn't start is if he can't hold onto the ball due to writers cramp.


----------



## prydawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I say you put them both back there in the power I!



I can get with this line of thinking. I wouldn't mind seeing them in the wild dawg and running the option with Gurley, Chubb and Michel when he gets back healthy. Give the jackets at taste of their own medicine but with a lot better athletes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Feed 3.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

prydawg said:


> I can get with this line of thinking. I wouldn't mind seeing them in the wild dawg and running the option with Gurley, Chubb and Michel when he gets back healthy. Give the jackets at taste of their own medicine but with a lot better athletes.



And alot less experience running it.  When you have superior athletes, you don't need a gimmick offense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> And alot less experience running it.  When you have superior athletes, you don't need a gimmick offense.



No, but the wildcat, with Gurley or Michel taking the snap, is awesome.  I'm a little less excited about Chubb taking the direct snap.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 24, 2014)

prydawg said:


> Do you think Chubb should get the start to reward him for his work these past two weeks. I mean Gurley is the best running back in the country, but I think it would be a boost to Chubb and the OL for the work they put in the past two weeks when most people did not give a snowballs chance against Mizzou and Arky. I like Chubbs personality of handing the ball back to the official and heading back to the huddle. He has that "I have been there before" attitude which is refreshing.



yep, he does what is asked of him, no show boat, just gets back up and gets ready for the next down. I love that about him. I would like to see Chubb start but with that said he understands that his time is coming and does not mine being the #2 RB on the team if Gurley is good to go.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree about how Chubb handles himself, like he's been there.

Start Gurley and mix in Michel and Chubb.  Fresh backs for the 4th qtr is key.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 24, 2014)

UGA will do anything it can to get Gurley the Heisman.  Tremendous recruiting power in even having a high finisher. Gurley needs to rack up the yards, and be highlighted.  

Georgia is not going to pile on by letting him ride the pine.  Wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get the ball on the first play.

Chubb has two years to show his stuff.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> UGA will do anything it can to get Gurley the Heisman.  Tremendous recruiting power in even having a high finisher. Gurley needs to rack up the yards, and be highlighted.
> 
> Georgia is not going to pile on by letting him ride the pine.  Wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get the ball on the first play.
> 
> Chubb has two years to show his stuff.



They had better do everything to win the game and not worry about the Heisman.  Keep Gurly fresh, by mixing in Michel and Chubb and let 3 carve them up in the 4th.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Feed 3.



This.  You absolutely run #3 as soon as possible, over and over.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Chubb, but the exciting truth about all of this is Chubb is probably the third best running back on the team.  Remember, the coaches started Michelle ahead of Chubb before he got hurt.  Chubb is going to get plenty of snaps anyway.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> This.  You absolutely run #3 as soon as possible, over and over.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Chubb, but the exciting truth about all of this is Chubb is probably the third best running back on the team.  Remember, the coaches started Michelle ahead of Chubb before he got hurt.  Chubb is going to get plenty of snaps anyway.



The dirty secret that everyone is overlooking and should make Dawg fans giddy is that while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.

That OLine may be the best run blocking line in the country.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The dirty secret that everyone is overlooking and should make Dawg fans giddy is that while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.
> 
> That OLine may be the best run blocking line in the country.



Completely disagree.  Of the 38 rushes Chubb had against Mizzou, he was hit behind the line of scrimmage 22 times.  Awesome run blocking lines don't allow such.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The dirty secret that everyone is overlooking and should make Dawg fans giddy is that while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.
> 
> That OLine may be the best run blocking line in the country.



Name a team with three better


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Name a team with three better



Or 2 better....

Miss State??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Name a team with three better



Just jump straight to overly defensive mode don't you?

Name the three best backs in the nation.  Even the most die hard Dawg fan won't put Chubb or Michel on that list.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Gurley, Wisconsin's back, Abdullah, Yeldon, in no particular order


----------



## nickel back (Oct 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> They had better do everything to win the game and not worry about the Heisman.  Keep Gurly fresh, by mixing in Michel and Chubb and let 3 carve them up in the 4th.



yep, UF has a very good run Defense....I think its like 3yds per carry they have allowed on avg. over all this year


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Just jump straight to overly defensive mode don't you?
> 
> Name the three best back in the nation.  Even the most die hard Dawg fan won't put Chubb or Michel on that list.



Answer the question.  Name a team with three better running backs.  And why would Dawg fans be giddy about our backs being "good", but not the best in the country.  Sure there are better running backs than Chubb and Michel, but combined with Gurley we have the best.  Geez, I guess all the bad Jameis press has got you in some sort of mode.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The dirty secret that everyone is overlooking and should make Dawg fans giddy is that while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.
> 
> That OLine may be the best run blocking line in the country.



Us Dawgs fans are saying UGA has the best group of running backs AS A GROUP, not the 3 best backs individually.  Gurley, Michel, Chubb, Marshall, and Douglas.  The 2nd deepest team is Alabama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Answer the question.  Name a team with three better running backs.  And why would Dawg fans be giddy about our backs being "good", but not the best in the country.  Sure there are better running backs than Chubb and Michel, but combined with Gurley we have the best.  Geez, I guess all the bad Jameis press has got you in some sort of mode.



Again, you don't understand the statement.  Yes, I believe that UGA has the best backfield in the nation.  I've thought that from day one.  

I still don't think if you list EVERY BACK IN THE NATION from best to worst that Chubb or Michel will land at #'s 2 and 3.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I still don't think if you list EVERY BACK IN THE NATION from best to worst that Chubb or Michel will land at #'s 2 and 3.



True


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Gurley, Wisconsin's back, Abdullah, Yeldon, in no particular order



Duke Johnson should be in there as well and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Us Dawgs fans are saying UGA has the best group of running backs AS A GROUP, not the 3 best backs individually.  Gurley, Michel, Chubb, Marshall, and Douglas.  The 2nd deepest team is Alabama.



I know what you are saying and I'm agreeing with you, but he responded to my comment.  He went straight into defensive mode trying to refute something that was never said.  I explained it, and he went right back to the argument that no one is having.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Duke Johnson should be in there as well and I'm sure there are others.



NAME A TEAM WITH A BETTER TANDEM!!!!!  I DARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 24, 2014)

They have been playing better without him. Utilizing other personnel to score and the D has performed.
As long as they dont go back to Gurleyville it will work.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Again, you don't understand the statement.  Yes, I believe that UGA has the best backfield in the nation.  I've thought that from day one.
> 
> I still don't think if you list EVERY BACK IN THE NATION from best to worst that Chubb or Michel will land at #'s 2 and 3.



Who said they were or should? I don't think they should be in in the top 5 or 10 right now.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Who said they were or should? I don't think they should be in in the top 5 or 10 right now.





Rebel Yell said:


> they aren't the three best backs in the country.





FootLongDawg said:


> Name a team with three better



Understandable miscommunication.



Browning Slayer said:


> Or 2 better....
> 
> Miss State??


Still understandable, but to clear things up…..


Rebel Yell said:


> Just jump straight to overly defensive mode don't you?
> 
> Name the three best backs in the nation.  Even the most die hard Dawg fan won't put Chubb or Michel on that list.



And the response?



FootLongDawg said:


> Answer the question.  Name a team with three better running backs.  And why would Dawg fans be giddy about our backs being "good", but not the best in the country.  Sure there are better running backs than Chubb and Michel, but combined with Gurley we have the best.  Geez, I guess all the bad Jameis press has got you in some sort of mode.



Just completely ignored the explanation.  Nobody in their right mind would doubt UGA's rb's.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2014)

I went back through this thread and it was Rebel Yell who insinuated that UGA fans thought Gurley, Chubb, and Michel were the 3 best backs in the country.  I've never seen a UGA fan post that or say that, so it was Rebel Yell who tried to start an argument about something that was never said.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Oct 25, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I went back through this thread and it was Rebel Yell who insinuated that UGA fans thought Gurley, Chubb, and Michel were the 3 best backs in the country.  I've never seen a UGA fan post that or say that, so it was Rebel Yell who tried to start an argument about something that was never said.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Comments like this will get you reported to the moderators.
> 
> ...


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 25, 2014)

Gurley still leads the SEC in rushing after missing the last 2 games.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 25, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> They have been playing better without him. Utilizing other personnel to score and the D has performed.
> As long as they dont go back to Gurleyville it will work.



Not a dawg fan but watch all the games. 

I'm not sure you can attribute "playing better", with them being without Gurley. Especially the defense. If so, then that is a bigger issue. 

Or is the playing better, especially the defense, the fruit of experience and growth throughout the season under new leadership? I'd say the latter. Yeah maybe the coach was "hyping up the defense" with the "we gotta play better to carry the team now that our best back is out...." speech.

But pre game hype only lasts so long. The d is playing better, because they are getting better. 

And as far as the offense, i haven't  seen a lot of changes from Bobo's play calling before/after Gurley. So I don't think they are necessarily utilizing "other" options. 

so, to answer the original question. 
Heck yeah- you put Gurley right back out there. And you put the other ones that are healthy out there and you pound teams into submission and run the ball. IF all 3 are healthy, and you stick with the run. I don't think anyone could beat them. (now that the defense is growing up). 

The SC game. the D wasn't quite there yet. Play that game again this week, and its decidedly different.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 25, 2014)

:





BobSacamano said:


> Not a dawg fan but watch all the games.
> 
> I'm not sure you can attribute "playing better", with them being without Gurley. Especially the defense. If so, then that is a bigger issue.
> 
> ...



yep and some say play ark. again  and it would be different


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 25, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> ::
> 
> yep and some say play ark. again  and it would be different




Not some. One says....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 25, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Not some. One says....


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 25, 2014)

nickel back said:


> yep, UF has a very good run Defense....I think its like 3yds per carry they have allowed on avg. over all this year



I'm thinking that number will go up next weekend. They may be a good run defense but I don't think any defense can stand up to the pounding it can get if Gurley and Chubb both play.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I went back through this thread and it was Rebel Yell who insinuated that UGA fans thought Gurley, Chubb, and Michel were the 3 best backs in the country.  I've never seen a UGA fan post that or say that, so it was Rebel Yell who tried to start an argument about something that was never said.



Show me where I said that.  I just said that they weren't, that there was a reason that the three can be interchanged with not much difference in production.  I never said that UGA fans think they are the best three backs in the natio.  I just (repeatedly) tried to clear up any miscommunication.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> I'm thinking that number will go up next weekend. They may be a good run defense but I don't think any defense can stand up to the pounding it can get if Gurley and Chubb both play.



This ^. The question is will Gurley be back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This ^. The question is will Gurley be back?



I sure hope so!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure hope so!



It's mighty quiet at NC 2A headquarters. Don't know what that means. Hope we aren't left twisting in the wind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> It's mighty quiet at NC 2A headquarters. Don't know what that means. Hope we aren't left twisting in the wind.



Not sure why they are dragging their feet...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The dirty secret that everyone is overlooking and should make Dawg fans giddy is that while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.



Before this, no Dawg fan had said they thought that Gurley, Chubb, and Michel were 1-2-3 in the nation, only that they were the best 3 that any one team had.  See the difference?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Before this, no Dawg fan had said they thought that Gurley, Chubb, and Michel were 1-2-3 in the nation, only that they were the best 3 that any one team had.  See the difference?



They didn't say it afterward either.  They kept arguing that I said they didn't have the best tandem.  I NEVER said that anyone claimed them to be 1,2,3 in the nation.

Once again, I have someone arguing with me over something completely differnet than what was said.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> They didn't say it afterward either.  They kept arguing that I said they didn't have the best tandem.  I NEVER said that anyone claimed them to be 1,2,3 in the nation.
> 
> Once again, I have someone arguing with me over something completely differnet than what was said.



Maybe you meant something different, but read what I quoted.  





> while all three backs are good, they aren't the three best backs in the country.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Maybe you meant something different, but read what I quoted.



Do you think that the best three backs in the nation are Gurley, Michel, Chubb?  Would you rank them1,2,3?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you think that the best three backs in the nation are Gurley, Michel, Chubb?  Would you rank them1,2,3?



Gurley is #1 in the nation this year. Next year it's entirely possible either Michel or Chubb will be #1.

How bout 'at?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Gurley is #1 in the nation this year. Next year it's entirely possible either Michel or Chubb will be #1.
> 
> How bout 'at?



Entirely possible.  It's also possible that I'll have to explain myself a couple more times before this thread dies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Entirely possible.  It's also possible that I'll have to explain myself a couple more times before this thread dies.



Like Jimbo trying to explain his way out of of Jameis mess...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's also possible that I'll have to explain myself a couple more times before this thread dies.



Keep up the good work!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Do you think that the best three backs in the nation are Gurley, Michel, Chubb?  Would you rank them1,2,3?



No.  So what you're saying is that you were shooting off a pre-emptive strike about something Dawg fans might say and still haven't said?  Circular logic is circular.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Entirely possible.  It's also possible that I'll have to explain myself a couple more times before this thread dies.



The fact that you actually asked me if I thought UGA's 3 running backs were 123 in the nation after I said otherwise, means yeah, probably so.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Meanwhile back at the thread topic the NC 2A needs to build a fire under it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, since I'm the one that got "all defensive" let me try this to show my point.  Now, this is just for arguments sake, not necessarily where I think they rank.

Gurley- best in the country =100 points
Michel- 20th best= 80 points
Chubb- 30th best =70 points

Total = 350 points divided by 3=116

So UGA's RB star power is 116

Take the top 3 backs on any other TEAM in the country, they won't beat 116.

And thank you Dually for talking to the wall, so I didn't have to.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> No.  So what you're saying is that you were shooting off a pre-emptive strike about something Dawg fans might say and still haven't said?  Circular logic is circular.



No.  I was complimenting you offensive line/strategy.  When you lose the best back in the nation, plug in a freshman and never miss a beat, it means your coaching staff is doing something right.

At this rate, I will never make the mistake of complimenting the Dawgs again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Well, since I'm the one that got "all defensive" let me try this to show my point.  Now, this is just for arguments sake, not necessarily where I think they rank.
> 
> Gurley- best in the country =100 points
> Michel- 20th best= 80 points
> ...



Once again, for the reading impaired, I never said that you don't have the best backfield.  You guys are just too thick to listen long enough to understand what I was saying.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Once again, for the reading impaired, I never said that you don't have the best backfield.  You guys are just too thick to listen long enough to understand what I was saying.



Why do you keep saying that UGA doesn't have the best backfield in the country.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile back at the thread topic the NC 2A needs to build a fire under it.



Strange that they would send out a Tweet stating they were waiting for UGA to file for reinstatement, and now that they have, we're still sitting here nearly a week later waiting on their decision.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you keep saying that UGA doesn't have the best backfield in the country.



Apparently, someone has hacked my account.  No matter what I type, all anyone sees is UGA's backfield isn't the best.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Apparently, someone has hacked my account.  No matter what I type, all anyone sees is UGA's backfield isn't the best.



You said it again.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Strange that they would send out a Tweet stating they were waiting for UGA to file for reinstatement, and now that they have, we're still sitting here nearly a week later waiting on their decision.



Things that make you go "Hmmmm......"


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You said it again.



Can't help it.  It's like some kind of wierd Tourettes.  It's a...._UGA's Backfield stinks_...........nervous tick.  It's really an aggravating disa_....I hate Gurley_.....bility.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmmm......"



Makes you wonder if it's, in fact, a four game suspension.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Makes you wonder if it's, in fact, a four game suspension.



Either/or. If the Athletic Dept. spilled the beans and all the beans it shouldn't be that hard for them to make a decision one way or the other and announce it, unless they suspect they don't have the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I would just like to know one way or the other.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Makes you wonder if it's, in fact, a four game suspension.



Why would you say that out loud!! Shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You said it again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Keep laughing and I'll be forced to take legal action.  This place will be renamed "Rebel Yell's Campfire Talk".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep laughing and I'll be forced to take legal action.  This place will be renamed "Rebel Yell's Campfire Talk".



Can I become a Mod??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

Peace


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Peace



Did you become a hippy over the weekend??


----------



## formula1 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re:*

NCAA President on Georgia's handling of Gurley case.

http://dogbytesonline.com/ncaa-president-calls-uga-handling-of-gurley-case-commendable-88283/

Could news be coming soon?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can I become a Mod??



Yes, but you'll have to work directly under ODR and SGD.  They will be my enforcers, one legally and the other physically.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

formula1 said:


> NCAA President on Georgia's handling of Gurley case.
> 
> http://dogbytesonline.com/ncaa-president-calls-uga-handling-of-gurley-case-commendable-88283/
> 
> Could news be coming soon?



Man, I hope so!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yes, but you'll have to work directly under ODR and SGD.  They will be my enforcers, one legally and the other physically.



SGD I could handle... 

ODR... Not a chance...


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2014)

formula1 said:


> NCAA President on Georgia's handling of Gurley case.
> 
> http://dogbytesonline.com/ncaa-president-calls-uga-handling-of-gurley-case-commendable-88283/
> 
> Could news be coming soon?



If not, I'll officially become worried. 



Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I hope so!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

formula1 said:


> NCAA President on Georgia's handling of Gurley case.
> 
> http://dogbytesonline.com/ncaa-president-calls-uga-handling-of-gurley-case-commendable-88283/
> 
> Could news be coming soon?



Hmmmm........ Sounds "open ended" to me.



> “They, apparently, saw something that concerned them, and they dealt with it directly and their athletic department seems to have handled that very, very appropriately *based on what we know today*.”
> 
> Georgia had yet to hear from the NCAA as of Monday night on the reinstatement request for Gurley, who has missed two games while serving an indefinite suspension.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 28, 2014)

I would start 'em both, side by side.  Could call it the Chubby Gurl formation!


----------



## Horns (Oct 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> I would start 'em both, side by side.  Could call it the Chubby Gurl formation!



I like it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> I would start 'em both, side by side.  Could call it the Chubby Gurl formation!



Nah, sounds too Go Gata-ish.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> I would start 'em both, side by side.  Could call it the Chubby Gurl formation!





Horns said:


> I like it.





Someone would get offended, report it and lawyer up..


----------

